# Angiojet and Pronto Thrombectomy



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, my doctor did a stent, ptca, and cath as well as the angiojet and pronto. I have never ever coded the thrombectomy codes before. Can anyone help? He entered through the femoral artery, removing clots from heart, I went to 34201 but not sure what to do for the Pronto or if you can even code for both. Please any help is appreciated!


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 2, 2010)

thomasgail said:


> Ok, my doctor did a stent, ptca, and cath as well as the angiojet and pronto. I have never ever coded the thrombectomy codes before. Can anyone help? He entered through the femoral artery, removing clots from heart, I went to 34201 but not sure what to do for the Pronto or if you can even code for both. Please any help is appreciated!



Take a look at 92973. I think that is what you are looking for.

HTH


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Jul 2, 2010)

YES! Thank you!! Dr. agrees!


----------

